# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  Solid Edge V19 Update 1

## MoTag

كل الشكر لمجهودك ..تم حذف الرابط من قبل الاداره لانه رابط لمنتدى ويتطلب التسجيل ايضا  مع العلم بأنه تم تنبيهك بالامس على عدم  وضع روابط لمنتديات وتم نقل موضوعك بالامس بصوره وشرحه من قبل الاداره حتى لا نقوم بحذفه  ..الرجاء وضع الموضوع في المنتدى وفي حال تكرار وضع الروابط لمنتديات أخرى تتطلب التسجيل او لا تتطلب بعد التنبيه الثاني الذي لديك سيتم اتخاذ اللازم من الاداره 

دمت بكل خير

----------


## زهره التوليب

ياريت اخ موتاج تضع رابط مباشر للموضوع
شكرا

----------

